# What does Los Abrigados offer that makes it worth an extra $15/day?



## skimble (Sep 2, 2013)

I've been there before during the winter-- years ago, and there wasn't a resort fee.  Now, they charge $15/day resort fee. 
Are there any additional perks, features or benefits that make it worth the extra money?  Or, am I better off booking a different resort?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm trying to remember what they said the fee covered.  I know it covered the use of the laundry rooms (no charge for washer/dryers) and I think for any activities (which we didn't participate in).  Also wifi, but it's very spotty in the units.  It's a nice resort in a good location though.


----------



## Dori (Sep 3, 2013)

Personally, I would avoid timeshare resorts that charge an extra daily fee for exchangers. i think this is usury on their part. Owners pay hefty maintenance fees that should cover things like amenities, laundry, activities, etc..

I very begrudgingly have paid for WiFi at some resorts.

Dori


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 3, 2013)

I can't think of anything L.A. has that would prompt me to tack on almost $100/week to stay there. Nice location- that's nothing worth extra $. Laundry room? Nope. Wi-Fi. Got my own. Parking? Park at the shopping center next door. How about an oven? That would be handy. Maybe a wristband to keep the salesweasels at bay? 

I balk at 'resort fees'. They are simply an unadvertised price increase. I had a discount hotel (think Super 8, Motel 6 type) try that at check-in. I stood right at their counter and booked another place nearby and walked out.

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 3, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Maybe a wristband to keep the salesweasels at bay?


 


 
The best defense is a good offense​


----------



## skimble (Sep 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I can't think of anything L.A. has that would prompt me to tack on almost $100/week to stay there. Nice location- that's nothing worth extra $. Laundry room? Nope. Wi-Fi. Got my own. Parking? Park at the shopping center next door. How about an oven? That would be handy. Maybe a wristband to keep the salesweasels at bay?
> 
> I balk at 'resort fees'. They are simply an unadvertised price increase. I had a discount hotel (think Super 8, Motel 6 type) try that at check-in. I stood right at their counter and booked another place nearby and walked out.
> 
> Jim



That's exactly what I was thinking.   I mean, if there was something super special about the place-- complimentary golf, free spa services, it resided INSIDE Disneyland-- then, I could rationalize it.  But, this is exactly what I thought-- a money grab.  
Sadly for LA, this is an area that has a big selection of resorts.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Sep 4, 2013)

Wonder if its something Diamond is doing across the board now since they do it at Kaanapali Beach Club.

Ian


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 4, 2013)

EXACTLY my concern. Are these fees for DRI members or outside exchangers or both? DRI maintains these fees are HOA directed (which would be ok if DRI didn't control the HOA). Since DRI doesn't really care if you use the resort or not - just keep paying those mf - they have little incentive to lower any fees. I will say the resort is near Oak Creek and the landscaping is pretty extensive but so is Arroyo Robles. On the other hand, I find the rooms at LA a little dated. Additionally, one of the pools has been closed for 8 months?


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 4, 2013)

As timeshare begins to evolve into timeshare systems  rather than individual timeshare resorts, I think this is a trend that will continue. Not only is it a way to generate income it can be used as a sales point for being a member of the system. Enjoy DRI resorts (or DVC, Marriott, Starwood et....), then become a member or pay an extra fee to exchange in.

In the past some TUG membres have written (bragged) about the wisdom of owning cheap to exchange into higher quality resorts. Back when it was Sunterra, I recall being told I was foolish of owning Marriott. One fromer TUG member use to brag about using his cheap Sunterra week to exchange into the expensive Marriott resorts I owned. I was paying the highest fees but he was still enjoying my resorts. Now comes resort fees to "even" the playing field while increasing revenue at the same time. 

So I think you'll see systems such as DRI use these fees as a way to encourage ownership within the system vs owning outside and exchanging in. Sure you can own that cheap South African week and exchange in BUT, we're going to make you pay for the privilege. 

Developers are always looking for so etching they can use to sell their product. This is just one more tool that can be used as an excuse to buy from them rather than buy cheap and exchange into the expensive resorts. Sort of a way to be more "exclusive if you will.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 4, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> *Now comes resort fees to "even" the playing field while increasing revenue at the same time.*
> 
> So I think you'll see systems such as DRI use these fees as a way to encourage ownership within the system vs owning outside and exchanging in. Sure you can own that cheap South African week and exchange in BUT, we're going to make you pay for the privilege.
> 
> Developers are always looking for so etching they can use to sell their product. This is just one more tool that can be used as an excuse to buy from them rather than buy cheap and exchange into the expensive resorts. Sort of a way to be more "*exclusive* if you will.



So, do I understand that you support discriminating between owners and exchangers? Then the next logical step is to treat resale buyers differently than those who bought from the developer. Then guests of owners. Then children of owners. Then those who inherited the week from owners. 

IMO, this doesn't 'LEVEL' the playing field, this tactic tilts the playing field ever more so that the 'downhill slide' of the revenue is toward the developer.

Doug, I respectfully disagree that different classes of resort users should be treated differently. If resort owners and developers want to be 'exclusive', then drop out of exchanges and only allow owners in. See how long that lasts.

Jim


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> So, do I understand that you support discriminating between owners and exchangers? Then the next logical step is to treat resale buyers differently than those who bought from the developer. Then guests of owners. Then children of owners. Then those who inherited the week from owners.
> 
> IMO, this doesn't 'LEVEL' the playing field, this tactic tilts the playing field ever more so that the 'downhill slide' of the revenue is toward the developer.
> 
> ...



I don't support this at all and think it's a bad thing for timeshare owners overall. It's just my rationalization as to why management companies might do this and why I feel it will become a bigger issue for those who own to exchange vs owning to stay.

When TUGGERS brag about getting around high MF resort by owning lower MF resorts and trading in, those higher fee resort management companies can get creative. The extra fee is a creative way to, shall we say, discourage owning cheap resorts for the sole purpose of trading into high fee resorts. 

We own what's been a cheap resort in Branson. I own that resort and use it to exchange into more expensive resorts. Right now it's cost effective to own there and trade into nicer resorts. I have even used it to trade into the Marriott resort in Branson. My MF's on the resort I own plus the exchange fee is less than the cost of owning at the Marriott. It's less than owning at the other resorts I've used it to exchange into. If I start getting whacked with "resort fee's," the value of owning that cheap resort to exchange will change. 

Developers like DRI are probably tired of sales staff complaining about prospects who won't buy because they just used this el'cheapo resort to exchange in. From the developers perspective resort fee's will hold down MF's on the resorts they manage (makes owners happy) and give the sales staff a rebuttal for the cheaper-to-trade-in reason for not buying. I'm not saying it's GOOD logic. I'm saying it's the logic a developer might use.

You don't have to respectfully disagree that different classes of resort users should be treated differently. I don't believe I ever made that statement. But if you think that developers won't do it if they think it will improve their bottom line or give them another hook in the salesroom then I believe you're mistaken. They'll do ANYTHING by hook or crook to improve sales.

I will say that all the bragging about beating the system will resort in changes to that system. Changes that TUGGER'S will eventually learn to get around, just like we've always done in the past. And when we do, developers will make changes to counter our changes and so on and so on.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks like the OP is NOT a DRI member but, did we ever establish that this daily resort fee is for exchangers only?


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 5, 2013)

nightnurse613 said:


> It looks like the OP is NOT a DRI member but, did we ever establish that this daily resort fee is for exchangers only?



I think it's assumed since DRI has a similar policy at Ka'anapali Beach Club. 

What I'm concerned about is if this becomes a system wide DRI policy. If it does, the exchange value for DRI properties could become less desirable and this would lower their value with I.I. Why exchange into a resort and pay a resort fee when there are other options with no such fee?

It would be nice to know if DRI might be doing this at their other Sedona resorts. Somehow I don't see this as a one resort in the area fee unless Los Abrigados has something you don't find at the other resorts.


----------



## DAman (Sep 5, 2013)

It's like the $20 per day parking charge that is assessed to *non owners* at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort. This might be one reason why there seems to be a lot of availability at LTVR in RCI. At least it is disclosed-which I feel is an absolute must. Any extra charges need to be clearly stated before the exchange is final.


----------



## Dori (Sep 5, 2013)

DAman, we turned down an exchange to Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort for that very reason. If I won't pay $20 a day for parking in downtown Toronto, I'll be darned if I'll do it in Lake Tahoe!

Dori


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 5, 2013)

The poster who noted the Kaanapali Beach Club also charges a $25 resort fee is also not a DRI owner and the last review is 6 months old and doesn't mention the fee.  So my original question remains, do DRI members pay the resort fee at LA?  The FACTS on the DRI KBC sheet are pretty vague-it definitely mentions exchanges and "rentals" and it sounds like POSSIBLY Club members who are not owners but trade in.  I know that, as a Club member, I haven't paid the parking fee at LTVR. I hope this is NOT an add on for DRI Club members! :annoyed:


----------



## presley (Sep 5, 2013)

The DRI resorts are in GPX(Grand Pacific Resorts) exchange inventory.  They all have daily use fees.   I believe P@P is the highest at $25./per day.  

FWIW, all of the GPR resorts also have daily use fees for non-owners.  If you use in house trading to exchange into another GPR that you don't own, you have to pay the daily use fee along with the exchange fee.

ETA:  Prior to timesharing, pretty much every hotel I've stayed at has charged a daily parking fee and a resort use fee.


----------



## DAman (Sep 5, 2013)

Presley-  

I remember in the 1980's when resort fees became popular. In the 1990's the hotels started charging energy fees.  Most of these fees were not disclosed by the hotels(or disclosed in such a way as to be misleading in my opinion) and it lead to lawsuits and settlements.  The resorts, in my opinion, wanted consumers to not know the fees and make it difficult for people to compare rates.  It's hard to say no to a fee or to walk when you are checking into a resort with your family after a 5 hour plane flight.  

I happen to feel that these fees should be folded into the rates at a resort.  In the timeshare world they should also be folded into the "rates" or MF's.  A person who trades should be in the same position as the owner who gave up his unit.  If an owner doesn't have to pay a parking fee or resort fee then the exchanger should not either.

When exchanging I look for resorts where I do not have to pay such fees. When reserving hotels I am the same.  If I can find a similarly situated resort without those fees I will stay there.  Others may not feel like I do but I will vote with my business.  Charge me a fair rate for your room, don't nickel and dime me with fees. If enough people did that maybe these fees would go away.

I have looked at exchanging into LTVR as I see lots of availability in RCI.  When I figured out it would cost me $140 extra to park my car I went somewhere else.  Marriott's Timber Lodge doesn't charge exchangers for parking so I stayed there via II. I can't say I'll never exchange into LTVR but I would have to be desperate to do so. 

A solution would be for RCI to have a policy that if a resort charges non owners parking fees when those owners exchange they must pay a parking fee to the homeowners association of the resort exchanged into.  If they charge a resort fee to non owners then they must pay a resort fee to the HOA exchanged into.  Make the amount be the same as their home resort charges exchangers for these services.  Of course if owners and non owners are treated equally this would not apply. Fees for everyone or fees for no one. I believe this would make these fees go away. 

Maybe someone who has served on a board of a HOA can weigh in on this.  As I said above I do vote with my business.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Sep 6, 2013)

With KBC I went ahead and booked the exchange knowing about the fee because it is one of only three TS on Kaanapali beach. But I sure wouldn't book an exchange into any other diamond resort, since there are more options.

It was interesting to see how long the KBC inventory stayed in RCI after their last bulk deposit. I wonder if word is getting out and more people are resisting. I don't remember seeing another high class location on Maui sticking around that long.

Ian


----------



## Karen G (Sep 6, 2013)

We've been at the Carlsbad Seapointe Resort all week and we really like this place. We got the exchange through Dial-an-Exchange and we have really enjoyed our week here. I believe this resort is part of the Grand Pacific Resorts family.

There is a $14/day resort fee that they say covers parking, wi-fi, daily newspaper, and lots of beach equipment for check-out.  The wi-fi has been great. The first day they had a free breakfast that was catered by an outside vendor and I was impressed that the general manager and dept. heads were the servers.  The food was outstanding:  scrambled eggs, sausage, nice fresh biscuits & gravy, waffles, and assorted cereals, coffee, milk, & juice. They had several prizes they gave away and about 200 people attended. It was quite nice.

They offered lots of free activities during the week and I especially enjoyed the water aerobics classes and the chocolate chip cookies & ice cream one night. They had free cookies and milk one or two nights.

It does seem like they offer a lot of extras that other resorts don't, so I'm not too upset about the resort fee.  This is a very nice place and I highly recommend it.


----------



## skimble (Sep 7, 2013)

Karen G said:


> We've been at the Carlsbad Seapointe Resort all week and we really like this place. We got the exchange through Dial-an-Exchange and we have really enjoyed our week here. I believe this resort is part of the Grand Pacific Resorts family.
> 
> There is a $14/day resort fee that they say covers parking, wi-fi, daily newspaper, and lots of beach equipment for check-out.  The wi-fi has been great. The first day they had a free breakfast that was catered by an outside vendor and I was impressed that the general manager and dept. heads were the servers.  The food was outstanding:  scrambled eggs, sausage, nice fresh biscuits & gravy, waffles, and assorted cereals, coffee, milk, & juice. They had several prizes they gave away and about 200 people attended. It was quite nice.
> 
> ...



I own at Seapointe, and the extra ammenities are phenomenal.  Donut Dash, ice cream, crafts... all included at no extra charge.  The $14/day resort fee is worth it here-- if that's what it covers.  

Other resorts... do they offer a litany of activities like this? 
I've been to the Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, and I did not feel like the activities warranted the extra $20/day.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 7, 2013)

skimble said:


> I own at Seapointe, and the extra ammenities are phenomenal.  Donut Dash, ice cream, crafts... all included at no extra charge.  The $14/day resort fee is worth it here-- if that's what it covers.


skimble, do owners have to pay the $14/day resort fee, too?

We are very impressed with Carlsbad Seapointe.  The location is great, every employee we've encountered has done an excellent job, the unit is very comfortable and well maintained, and the timeshare presentation we attended for HGVC was relatively painless.


----------



## skimble (Sep 7, 2013)

Karen G said:


> skimble, do owners have to pay the $14/day resort fee, too?
> 
> We are very impressed with Carlsbad Seapointe.  The location is great, every employee we've encountered has done an excellent job, the unit is very comfortable and well maintained, and the timeshare presentation we attended for HGVC was relatively painless.



They are an impressively run resort.  No, we do not have to pay the resort fee.  At the last owner's meeting I went to (about 2-3 years ago), the satisfaction ratings for the resort are super high-- they brag about this at every owner meeting.  And, Tripadvisor rates them in the top 2 in the area.  
Two ownerships I would never give up:  Seapointe and Carlsbad Inn.  Both have amazing day-use features and they are awesome to stay at.


----------



## Harmina (Sep 7, 2013)

*DRI*

I have 3 different resorts booked that are managed by DRI & only one has an extra daily fee - it is the Elysian resort in St Thomas - studio unit @ $22. per day.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I believe I read on TUG that only RCI exchangers are charged daily fee at MC*

We just stayed at the Manhattan Club for three nights.  We knew going in that there would be a $30 hospitality fee.  We loved our stay there and were willing to pay the fee because this exchange provided an opportunity to stay in a nice facility in a great location.  Did I feel like I got anything for that $30/day?  No.  I don't want to own at the Manhattan Club, but I sure enjoyed my stay and look forward to staying there in the future.  If paying the extra $30 per day is what is required, then we'll accept it in order to be able to stay there on exchange.

I also stayed at the Southern CA Beach Club (part of Grand Pacific Resorts) in July.  Yes, there was a daily fee of $14.  However, for this fee there were nice activities and use of bikes, beach gear and more.  I felt that I got something for the $14 daily fee there.


----------



## Krystyna (Sep 16, 2013)

We exchanged into Sedona Springs Resort and are really impressed with the units..everything looks brand new..no resort fee I believe..updated stacker washer/dryer up in the lovely loft bedroom unit/WiFi comes in clear and lots of daily activities. Check in was smooth..no mention of any daiy resort fee, so presume there isn't one. Excellent resort and will do a report/review once back in Canada. On to Sheraton Desert Oasis next week...no daily fee that we know of.
Krystyna and Richard.


----------



## Dori (Sep 17, 2013)

Have a great time, Krystyna and Richard! Sedona is a beautiful area. You will love Desert Oasis. We stayed there about 8 years ago and had a wonderful time.

Dori (a fellow Toronto TUGger)


----------

